# I hate, hate, hate group work. Anyone with me?



## ingsoc3125 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm a music student at my university and we're required to play in chamber ensembles (small groups). I was placed in a brass quartet this semester and it hasn't been going well at all. Two of the guys are pretty good player, but then this other guy is very deficient. I don't like to play the blame game, but he doesn't retain any of what we go over in rehearsal and is often very late. I've been doing my best to be prepared for rehearsal, but he's been dragging us down. 

All of the chamber groups were supposed to be playing at this church gig today. but my professor heard my group play a run of our piece the other day and he wasn't impressed at all with how we sounded. We couldn't find a time where we could rehearse some more, so my professor had to cut us from the gig.

I know I'll have to deal with difficult people all my life, but what am I supposed to do about people like this? I can't stop people from being late or not knowing their parts, so it's days like these that are extremely frustrating. I hate feeling like I'm being punished for something I have not control over. I feel embarrassed and ashamed right now.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

For me, I hate group projects because I'm too stupid to contribute and then my group hates me


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Ask a outside expert opinion , someone that has no bias to listen to you all play... And then that person can tell the goof-ball to catch -up or give -up !! Any conductor worth his salt will know right away what / who is the cause....


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes and somehow the work always gets put on me


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm just never sure what to say. :stu


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I'm glad you don't enjoy working for a hate group.


----------



## ingsoc3125 (Feb 14, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Well I'm glad you don't enjoy working for a hate group.


Bahaha, I see what you did there!


----------



## Imaverage (Feb 25, 2014)

i hate group work because everyone else is talking but me
sometimes the teacher comes and asks me to join in, to participate, but i just dont know what to say!?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate group work as well. More often than not, it's a way for instructors to get away with being lazy. They have to grade less when there are 5 groups of 6 as opposed to 30 individual projects.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

what i do is volunteer to be the leader, it will make you look good and you dont need to talk much. subscribe my channel for more details


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

monotonous said:


> subscribe my channel for more details


wut


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

This is why I try to take online classes now.

I'm probably setting myself up for failure in the future, but meh.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't just "hate" it, I "loathe" group work! My last group sucked and we didn't even talk about presenting, so I didn't do my slides and I literally just read the slides... I wanted to be professional. Two girls thought I did very good, so I felt better. ^_^.

I don't look at anybody or make eye contact. I don't want to waste time. Whenever I make friends, they stop talking to me. Yes, I am that boring. hah


----------



## Erik20 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah I also don't like working in groups, having to depend on other people and people depending on me. I guess the only positive part about it is that it pushes me to do my best. I don't want to be "that guy", who the rest of the group hates.
Like you said, the guy who's always late, never finishes his work... etc.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

group work absolutely....sucked


----------



## krizz (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm dreading this right now. My physics professor is making us choose groups for a presentation. Everyone else is friends except me so he's going to end up knowing that I'm the only one without a group and he's going to end up embarrassing me in front of the class by forcing me into an unlucky group. University is such bull, I haven't learned anything except how pathetic I am the 2 years I've been here.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

Erik20 said:


> Yeah I also don't like working in groups, having to depend on other people and people depending on me. I guess the only positive part about it is that it pushes me to do my best. I don't want to be "that guy", who the rest of the group hates.
> Like you said, the guy who's always late, never finishes his work... etc.


It doesn't matter what group you are in, there's always someone who likes to talk. I go to school to learn, not to be in groups and not knowing what to do.
Especially in labs where you don't get to do anything. I'm in a group with mostly girls.. :\


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

I loathe them too especially when grades, money or promotions and so forth are involved.


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

yes. unless i (rarely) get put with close friends i become temporarily mute.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

Just got out of 2 and a half hour chemistry lab and I didn't say ONE word.
I stayed quiet and didn't do anything. They never offered me to copy their answers down. I am glad I have like 3-4 more labs to go.


----------



## 9090 (Feb 24, 2014)

I hate group work. My anxiety prevents me from contributing, as I feel that others will judge me negatively for my ideas. What then ends up happening is that the other people in my group accuse me of not helping.


----------



## Aeolian (Jan 1, 2014)

Group work is my nightmare right now. My group keeps trying to split everything up evenly, except I'm so utterly terrible and slow at X that it takes me >4x as long to do anything. I said that at the start of semester and at first they were fine with me doing all of the non-X stuff instead, but suddenly they started doing the parts of the project that I clearly said I was going to do and expecting me to do the part I said I wasn't. No warning, just "It's due. Stay here all night and do it." They literally expected me to stay in a small room, on campus, staring at a computer screen for 24 hours straight.

And when I obviously don't finish it, I *do *get blamed. And really just zero communication altogether, waiting until the last minute to decide on meetings and share information. Granted I do have fault for not being more insisting with communication myself, but that's because of my SA.

Communication is a two way street. You shouldn't blame someone for not living up to your insane sleep deprivation expectations, which you only had in the first place because your dumb *** waited until the last minute and failed at human interaction as bad as someone with SA!


----------



## imtrey (May 1, 2012)

yeah I hate group work


----------



## Axidex01 (Mar 26, 2014)

No one usually wants me in their group so I always get forced into one :/ I really hate group work


----------



## dianacoco (Mar 25, 2014)

Group work is really very hard, but you should think about this project as some temporary thing. It will only teach you to be more tolerant in the future.

Talk to that guy and try to work without him (if that's possible). Maybe he will finally realize.


----------

